# AF 6 days late, negative pregnancy test!



## sarah54

I originally posted this in TTC but I figured here would be a better spot.

I was suppose to start my period 6 days ago, I had some brown spotting off and on for 3 days and it has now been stopped since yesterday. I have been feeling nauseous, tired, and bloated.

I did a pregnancy test two nights ago and it was negative. I don't know what to do, I either want a BFP or AF to come, I hate not knowing what is going on.

Also this morning I now have tiny dots all over my stomach, I don't know what that is.

Someone please help me, when do people normally get a positive, is it strange that I am so late and haven't gotten a positive yet?

HELP!!! :hugs:


----------



## ginamurr

You could have miscalculated your Ov and you could have been experiencing an IB. You also could have just had a very light period. 

If you don't get a BFP within a few days, maybe you should call the dr for a blood test.

Good luck to you!


----------



## lozmo

The same is happening to me hun and it's doing my head in lol. My AF was due yesterday (13th) and is late now as it's still not here today at 15 DPO. I do feel like it's coming though, not as bad as usual, some cramps, full tender boobies, that's it. 

Really thought this month is different due to other symptoms. Every day I've had very slight brown and pinkish spotting since the 9th at 10 DPO. I thought maybe IB at first but I really have no idea. Every hpt is bfn including today, not even a sniff of a fainty. The annoying thing is I've just bought a cbfm so I'm willing AF to show her ugly face just so I can switch the blimmin thing on


----------



## lozmo

Meant to say keep us posted and :hugs: we'll get a bfp one day...


----------



## sarah54

Thanks ladies, we arent' TTC but both would love it if we found out we were pregnant!

I just hate the not knowing, its killing me!

I tested again last night (at 6 days late) and it was still a negative, and I still have no signs that AF is coming.

I have made a doctors appointment for Friday though, so hopefully I'll get some answers soon!!


----------



## ellieb31

Are you testing at night?? HCG is most concentrated first thing in the morning so it might just be that your wee is too diluted when you test. Try again with your first wee of the day and GL!


----------



## crys0606

Well I am 20 dpo today so I'm right there with ya! I keep getting negatives as well so today I broke down and called my Dr. I'm getting a blood test this afternoon. Hoping for the best!:happydance:


----------



## schnoodle

good luck x


----------



## sarah54

ellieb - yes I have been testing at night, maybe that could be why, I just always thought if you were pregnant it would show up whenever you tested.

crys - I'm glad I'm not the only one!! Good luck this aft. let me know how it goes!

schnoodle - thank you!


----------



## Justagirlxx

sarah54 said:


> ellieb - yes I have been testing at night, maybe that could be why, I just always thought if you were pregnant it would show up whenever you tested.
> 
> crys - I'm glad I'm not the only one!! Good luck this aft. let me know how it goes!
> 
> schnoodle - thank you!

even testing at night you should get a bfp by now hun. you really only need to use fmu if you are testing early or testing the day your af is due.

hope you get one soon but it sounds like you are just having a weird cycle this month :(

:dust:


----------



## sleepen

ok so i am in the same boat
as of today i am 5 days late, no af, and a bfn yesterday
for over a week now have had severe heartburn, nausea, tired and had to buy a new bra with a lager cup size. not sure what is going on. plan to retest tommorow morning.

good luck


----------



## ellieb31

This might be helpful (from an article 'Explanations for a missed period and a negative pregnancy test') and, I think, it's worth testing with FMU just in case.

'The key tip for getting an accurate result is to use a first morning urine sample.....In some cases, a woman may drink a great deal of fluids before collecting a urine sample, thereby diluting the amount of hCG present in the urine. If your schedule prevents you from using a first morning urine, avoid drinking a lot of fluids before testing - and try to hold your urine for several hours before collecting a sample.'

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/missed-period.html

GL and FX


----------



## sarah54

So I'm now at 8 days late and still no sign of AF coming. 

This is just so frustrating! I am now at the point where I don't think I'm pregnant and that my period is just being really weird.


----------



## ellieb31

Are your periods normally really regular? It might be worth having a chat with your doctor if they are. GL hun


----------



## missy_D

hi everybody....
im 8 days late & having slight cramps. took a hpt on sunday & it was negative. it is sooo frustrating! went to the gynae last month for irregular periods & he gave me a prescription for clomid. waiting to start it but now af is sooo late. i hate it when my body plays tricks on me :(


----------



## crys0606

I got the results from my blood test and it came up negative. Doc told me to give it one more week, and if AF is a no show then to make an appt. This is definitely a weird , eventhough, with my last pregnancy (that ultimately ended in miscarriage) I didnt get a BFP until I was 2 weeks late.


----------



## BabiNo2

hope you get an answer soon, good luck xx


----------



## sarah54

Yes my periods are normally very regular, maybe one day late but thats very rare.

Crys - Sorry your blood test was negative, I hope AF stays away and it ends in a BFP for you!


----------



## sarah54

The count of frustration continues, 8 days late as of today!


----------



## schnoodle

are you testing hun?


----------



## sarah54

No I haven't tested is I was 6 days late, and I miscounted in my last post I'm actually 9 days late as of today.

I'm going to the doctor on Friday, I'm just so nervous. Its nice to know that you guys are here!


----------



## ellieb31

Funny how different we are - I test way before AF is due and you're so late and not testing!!

Really hope you get some good news on Friday!


----------



## SarahSmilz

I am right there with you! Today is 8 days late for me! I have tested :BFN: 3 times now! It's so frustrating! I have tons of symptoms as well, but I don't know if they are just all in my head cuz I want to be preggers! Good Luck and Baby :dust: to you! :dance:


----------



## schnoodle

i would test again hunny. before you go to the dr if you can x


----------



## sarah54

I might test tomorrow morning and see, but I'm so scared of seeing another BFN!!


----------



## schnoodle

i knowhunny but you could get a bfp too! x


----------



## sarah54

I'm now 10 days late, I did a test this morning and it was negative. I kept telling myself not to get excited but I did and now I'm disappointed. I go to the doctor tomorrow where she will most likely be telling me I'm not pregnant. 
I'll let you guys know tomorrow.


----------



## sleepen

iam 8 days late as of today still no signs of af have not tested since suday. i was going to retest yesterday, but fell and hurt myself enough that i can't menover in the way needed to poas. so now will be waiting til sunday to test if she does not show by then

good luck ladys


----------



## ellieb31

sarah54 said:


> I'm now 10 days late, I did a test this morning and it was negative. I kept telling myself not to get excited but I did and now I'm disappointed. I go to the doctor tomorrow where she will most likely be telling me I'm not pregnant.
> I'll let you guys know tomorrow.

aw, sorry hun, it must be impossible not to get your hopes up, I hope you get some good news tomorrow xx


----------



## sarah54

So I'm pretty sure my period is starting. I have brown spotting now (again). I'll keep you posted. I'm also still going to the doctor tomorrow morning whether I start or not.


----------



## roxystar

My cylce is somewhat irregular, but last month I got AF on DC 26 and the month before that on CD 28. I am now on CD 30 and no AF and a BFN! I have been having crazy mood and emotional issues for a week now and yesterday I developed a rash on my chest which is very strange. Not sure what to think at this point...


----------



## sarah54

So I went to the doctor this morning, I now have to wait until Monday for the results of the blood test.

I sooooo want to be pregnant!!


----------



## tbuns

sarah54 said:


> So I went to the doctor this morning, I now have to wait until Monday for the results of the blood test.
> 
> I sooooo want to be pregnant!!

what has happened with your spotting? did it stop?? Good luck! :)


----------



## sarah54

Yes the spotting has stopped. Thanks!


----------



## bdwell1904

Hi ladies I to am going on 6 days late. bfn this am with fmu and I really had to go. I just wanted you to know I understand


----------



## bdwell1904

I am always 28 days regular. The crazy thing is I actually had ov symptoms.


----------



## GeorgeyGal

woo im so glad i found this post as was going to start a thread asking if anyones in 3WW! 2WW is hard enough let alone going into the 3rd week, im 18DPO and BFNs every morning this week, I've had cramping since 4DPO and sure i had implantation bleed (2 pinky red dots on TP) on 9DPO so that is whats got my hopes up, if still no AF by Weds that will make it a week late so will book a docs appointment, I hope they will give me a quantative blood test upon request, is this something they will do after a week AF no show or will they ask me to wait it out some more does anyone know?:wacko:


----------



## schnoodle

i think it depensa on your drs hun, mine wont even see me till im over 2 weeks late he said when i was late a few months back. and he said even then hed only do a urine test.

ggrrr. no harm in asking though hun hope you get your bfp soon x


----------



## GeorgeyGal

thanks schnoods, i may go to my family planning clinic where i used to get my pills from, they have a drop in evening in the week maybe ill go and have a chat and see if theyll do one as im only a 5 min walk from the hospital where its based. i dont really have a regular doc you see so rather would go fam plan. 19DPO tomoza eeks think ill leave the testing until midweek as really puts me in a bad mood for work.

ive been looking at baby bunnies, we cant have a cat or dog until we move into our house, when my fiancee's current house sells and we find one that is! i need something to focus my broodiness on tehee! i have a snake but want something cuddly to!


----------



## schnoodle

we have a hamster, he is lovely and loves cuddles from mummy!


----------



## bdwell1904

Sry I just needed to vent!!! Last night the lady I care for got me up at 3 am to bm. I started crying just out of the blue, then when I cleaned her bedpan I actually almost threw up (never been a problem). This am I am wanting to cry at the drop of a hat. I guess that nasty witch is stalking me but really have no pms symptoms. Think I'll just go pull my hair out for awhile.


----------



## Justagirlxx

Sorry my comment wasnt what you wanted to hear, I just dont want you to get your hopes up when its really unlikely to get a bfn that many days late and still be pregnant. :( I dont like to be negative nancy but I also dont like giving false hope. Sorry hun. xx 

baby :dust:


----------



## sarah54

I'm now just waiting here at work for my blood test results...the wait is actually killing me!! I need to know!!!


----------



## schnoodle

should tyou get them today hun?


----------



## sarah54

Thats what they told me, I called already this morning and the results hadn't arrived yet. I'll probably call again around lunch time.


----------



## bdwell1904

Hey ladies hope ya'll are well this am. I am now a week late. I had been feeling no symptoms either way, until yesterday. I got a good case of nausea( prior post) and was beyond fatique. I read just a girls msg and thought yea you are probably right. Then this am my tummy hasn't felt right. Not nausea but ~~~~ then I got up to let in the bug man and got kinda dizzy, after he sprayed I thought for sure then I would toss my cookies. I keep telling myself this is all explainable and AF will be along any minute...anyone else feel this way? If I am preggo why did I have no symptoms until just yesterday? ok more hair pulling I guess lol and playing the great hurry up and wait game. Have a beautiful day everyone


----------



## bdwell1904

I also wanted to add the oddest thing when I took my bra off last night my bbs felt like they weighed a ton, heavy but not really bigger and no real pain(maybe burning at top a couple of times during the day) things that make you go hummm


----------



## schnoodle

keep up with the testing hun x


----------



## Groovychick

ellieb31 said:


> https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/missed-period.html
> 
> GL and FX

Thank you for the article. It was an interesting and informative read. :thumbup:


----------



## sarah54

So my doctors office has now said that they will not have the results until tomorrow...this is ridiculous!!! They better be able to tell me whats going on tomorrow or I'm going to flip out!


----------



## bdwell1904

Oh Sarah I'm sry to hear that. I wish you the best tomorrow. I go home tomorrow so will not know what you found out till I get back to work on the 29th. I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Kitten91

hey ladies, 
i've been reading through your stories and you all seem to be really late from you AF, 
Sarah, I Hope You Got Your BFP :) Huggles :) - I Was Wondering If There Is Any Advice that you Ladies could give me ?
I Was Due On My AF 14 Days Ago, And No Sign, I Have Had Slight Cramping, And Was Sick For The First Time At 4am Yesterday, My Breasts Are A Little Tender, I Had Trouble Last Month With Things And Am Way To Scared To Take A Test I Just Don't Want The Disapointment Again :( 

Baby Dust For You all :)
Huggles

xx


----------



## bdwell1904

Kitten wish I could help, but I am 7 days late today. I took a test fri afternoon it was a very light pink. Took one Sat. Morning neg. I had pretty much just waiting on the witch when all of a sudden yesterday I started getting a few symptoms. Its like one minute I am sure af is here (not symptomatic) only because I haven't gotten a bfp. Then the next I'm crying at a ins. commercial on tv that I've seen a 1000 times. It's like wtf man? I go home (work 7 on/7off) tomorrow. I am tooo wary to try to test again. Knowing me though I won't be able to help myself lol Anyway just know you are not alone in that boat ok 8 * }


----------



## Kitten91

bdwell1904 said:


> Kitten wish I could help, but I am 7 days late today. I took a test fri afternoon it was a very light pink. Took one Sat. Morning neg. I had pretty much just waiting on the witch when all of a sudden yesterday I started getting a few symptoms. Its like one minute I am sure af is here (not symptomatic) only because I haven't gotten a bfp. Then the next I'm crying at a ins. commercial on tv that I've seen a 1000 times. It's like wtf man? I go home (work 7 on/7off) tomorrow. I am tooo wary to try to test again. Knowing me though I won't be able to help myself lol Anyway just know you are not alone in that boat ok 8 * }

It's Good To Know That Am Not Alone In The Situation Of AF Not Arriving And Being To Worried To Take A Test, :) I Hope You Get Your BFP Though.
The Female Body Has Seised To Amaze Me These Last Few Months It's So Confusing To Be Fair :/
Thanks :)
xx


----------



## sarah54

I got my results back and I'm not pregnant. But now I still don't know why I never got my period. So who knows!!!!!


----------



## Justagirlxx

Sorry to hear that hun. :( maybe the spotting you had was a very light period. better luck next month sweetie. xx


----------



## sarah54

Yeah, maybe it was. We'll see what happens next month (actually I should be getting my period in 2 weeks), if I still don't get a period then I'll know something is going on.


----------



## littlenic

How very strange....i really hope i'm not kept waiting in confusion as long as you. I'm 4 days late and testing negative - it's just so reassuring to hear that this is more common than you'd initially think - especially with us regular gals.

Can i ask if anyone else has had noticable CM? (Sorry TMI!) But i appear to have had loads over the past 10 days, so much that i keep thinking the witch is here. Is this normal?

Thanks xx


----------



## sarah54

I've been having a lot of CM too, I keep thinking AF is on the way. Its very annoying!

Good luck littlenic!


----------



## lamiao

Sorry to hear your news, I have followed your story as a newbie and in the same situation as you. 10 days late but negative tests. :-(


----------



## sarah54

Good luck to you lamiao, hopefully we'll both get our :bfp: soon!! :flower:


----------



## sarah54

So I still haven't started my period, I guess it just didn't come this month for some reason. 
I now have 4 days until I'm suppose to start my next period. So we'll see what happens. My DH and I are no longer using any protection, we are NTNP! 
Hopefully we get our BFP this month!!!


----------



## bdwell1904

Sarah sry you got a bfn from thr dr. I still have not started either. I also hope you get your bfp this month.


----------



## sarah54

Bdwell how late are you now?


----------



## Eyes On Fire

I have not started yet either. Though I haven't tested since Sunday which was a BFN. I'll be a week late tomorrow.


----------



## bdwell1904

Well Sarah I am 2 weeks late. I took a test at 1 week late and bfn. I just don't have the heart to test again. I read a post yesterday about prolactin. I did some research that was quit interesting. I will post what I found here if you want. How are you today?


----------



## sarah54

I know what you mean about not wanting to test again (try being a month late, lol!). that would be great if you could post what you found out!

I'm doing okay today, I'm currently at work and having a bit of period like cramping (please stay away!!). How are you bdwell (sorry I don't know your name)?


----------



## bdwell1904

Hey Sarah I'm Bonnie. I am just tired today. I have small cramps like that once in awhile but mine always end up being because I have to go (bm tmi). The last 6-8 weeks have been so crazy. Last night I started to get some burning in my bbs?? We weren't trying nor preventing trying to get prg, but once your cycle goes missing then you can't help to wonder what if, huh? I will get that info and post it in a sec.


----------



## bdwell1904

I did some research, that led to more research. I'm not a doctor nor trying to scare anyone but thought it was interesting. They are just symptoms but alot of the symptoms mimic prg. I know I will follow up with my GP since I got a bfn at cd 36, and still no Af. Might be an explanation.
High Prolactin levels
Problems with fertility, short periods or they disappear, hot flashes, vaginal dryness, painful sex, lowered sex drive 
Galactorrhea, producing milk, breast glands becoming larger, nipples may become sore !! This should not occur unless you are pregnant or breastfeeding
Symptoms of Ovarian Cyst
Pain in the pelvic area 
Severe sudden pain is a symptom of ruptured ovarian cysts 
A sensation of pressure or fullness in the lower abdomen or pelvis 
Irregular or absent menstrual periods, Pelvic pain during menstrual periods, after exercise, following sexual intercourse 
Pressure or pain when urinating or having a bowel movement 
Nausea and vomiting, Vaginal spotting or pain, Breast tenderness 
Weight gain, Aches in the thighs and lower back, Infertility 
Early ovarian cancer 
Pressure or pain in the abdomen, pelvis, back, or legs
A swollen or bloated abdomen, Nausea, indigestion, gas, constipation, or diarrhea, Feeling very tired all the time
Less common symptoms include:
Shortness of breath, Feeling the need to urinate often
Unusual vaginal bleeding (heavy periods, or bleeding after menopause)


----------



## bdwell1904

Although I do not believe this applies to me. I think I may have cysts or something, I wanted to share these stories I found with ya'll.
It was digital E.P.T.and supposedly able to detect in advance I forgot how many tests I did, all negative. I am now 4 days late. So I decided to go ahead and get a blood test done Got on the phone 3 hours later and I was told......... POSITIVE. That I am in fact PREGNANT!
And oh for giggles I decided to use the remaining hpt from this morning to see what it would say, wouldn't you know it... it said "not pregnant" - yah right! 

I am 18 weeks with #2 right now. I started testing the day that my period should have come. I bought "traditional" tests (with the lines), as well as a couple boxes of the digital (they just say "pregnant" or "not pregnant"). I tested several times a day with a bunch of these different kinds of tests for a week after my period should have come.
On the traditional tests, there was NO line. I realize that even a faint line can indicate pregnancy, but trust me, there was NOTHING on them for a week. Even the DIGITAL tests came out reading "NOT PREGNANT". So it wasn't as though I was misreading the tests.
FINALLY after a week, the tests started coming back positive, and my doctor confirmed.

I took 3 negitive test and had 3 periods before i finally had a positive test. I was 12 weeks along with twins when we went to the doctor after a positive test!

I even had one done before an appedectomy (at the hospital) come back negative. A week later, positive... I was 7 weeks along at that point

I was 8 weeks along before the hpt read positive. I took 5 hpt's because I had no period, but still getting negative tests, so I thought I wasn't pregnant. When I finally got a positive, I went to the doctor and said I was probably 4 weeks along. After an ultrasound I found out I was 11 weeks! I was definately prego through all 5 negative tests.


----------



## littlenic

Thanks Bonnie, i'm 11 days late and have convinced myself that i'm not pregnant but have instead skipped a period but your post just goes to show that it is possible to be fooled by a hpt....think i might just make a appointment at the doctors tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## bdwell1904

littlenic good luck if you go to the DR tomorrow


----------



## littlenic

thanks, i went along yesterday and i'm now the proud owner of a pee pot as my doctor would like a urine sample on Monday! If that's negative then she plans to do another one in a further two weeks before moving on to more thorough tests.....looks like i've got a while to wait yet then.

I posted a question in the general chatter page to ask if anyone got a bfp really late on and i've had a few positive examples from ladies on this site who didn't get one until far later than you'd expect, so there's still hope....in that case, think i'd better lay off the wine from now on!! :wacko:


----------



## bdwell1904

Ever have one of those things where it's really kinda funny but then again not. Yesterday I woke up to awful back pains and a little cramping. I thought well maybe the spotting I had on June 5&6 was actually an early light period and would make yesterday 28 days since. So I thought AF was here and I finally had a answer. Went to the br (TMI) BM. Back pain, cramping all went away and absolutly no sign of AF not even a little smudge. Ah the tricks our bodies play on us. So now back to the waiting game lol


----------



## sarah54

Still no sign of AF, I'm going to the doctors this afternoon and hopefully will get some answers.


----------



## schnoodle

good luck x


----------



## bdwell1904

Sarah &Little nic I hope he is able to let you know something. good luck


----------



## littlenic

Well just for a change i got a negative test result at the doctors! They've goven me another sample pot and told me to come back at two weeks.

How did you get on Sarah? x


----------



## Minkadanger

Can I join your little thread!? I am also 2 weeks late (although for me I am coming off BC) the only thing is before i stopped BC I was convinced I was pg, having all the symptoms etc...long story short I took a round of antibiotics not knowing it could affect the pill. Now I am having fewer symptoms but cramping on the right side all the time... Dr office closed this weekend of course because of the holiday so I cant call to go in till tomorrow! I think I'm gonna get a blood test and have her check for cyst, etc. ugh!


----------



## sarah54

Thanks for your support ladies!

I went to the doctors yesterday and am going for an ultrasound in two days. Hopefully we'll have some actual answers soon.
But if I'm not pregnant this month, we are NTNP so it'll happen soon! (Hopfully!!)


----------



## littlenic

I'm out today....i'd almost given up on my period, but it slowly reared it's ugly face this morning :cry:

I really hope 47 day cycles are not going to become a regular occurrance :growlmad:


----------



## sarah54

I'm so sorry littlenic!! :hugs::hugs:

Good luck next month!


----------



## littlenic

I'm right back in there.....day 1 begins today!!


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey i'm 20 dpo today and af 1 week late. Nothing. Thought i was having af symptoms but they all left me as of today. No signs of anything. HPT bfn. 


Suggestions?

having frequent urinating, and sore nips. that's it.


----------



## sarah54

So I just got a new ttc ticker and it says I should be testing today. I thought I was suppose to start my last period about a week ago. How do these tickers work? Are you suppose to test on the day of your missed period or a week after? I'm so confused now!


----------



## Justagirlxx

sarah54 said:


> So I just got a new ttc ticker and it says I should be testing today. I thought I was suppose to start my last period about a week ago. How do these tickers work? Are you suppose to test on the day of your missed period or a week after? I'm so confused now!

You are supposed to test the day of your missed period. It probably says zero days because by now you should definitely have a positive. You may not have ovulated this month and thats why you didn't get a period. Hopefully you get it soon so you will know you are definitely ovulating.


----------



## sarah1726

ok so heres my problem, the past couple of months, my periods have came on the 5th and ended on the 10th...this month, i had sex on the 30th of june,thought nothing of it since my period was due on the 5th...nothing...peeing ALOT few cramps,abit like period pains nothing major though. feel ''wet'' all the time i run to toilet to check....nothing....i dont want to buy a hpt if im not, i mean 5 days before my period was due !! but i had an opk that was, nothing too...im stuck in limbo, i really hope i am but all this waiting and wondering is annoying can anyone help with ideas please? also the opk test i did went like this '' if you point the part you pee on to the left, the first line was very faint and the second line was very dark, im new to those if anybody wants to help me out lol :D thanks :) xx


----------



## sarah54

So I went and had my ultrasound done today, the technician said she didn't think I was preganent but it could just be too early to tell. Now it's back to the waiting game. 

Hopefully my period will come soon or I'll find out I'm pregnant. I'm just getting tired of waiting. Ahhhh!!!


----------



## Justagirlxx

sarah54 said:


> So I went and had my ultrasound done today, the technician said she didn't think I was preganent but it could just be too early to tell. Now it's back to the waiting game.
> 
> Hopefully my period will come soon or I'll find out I'm pregnant. I'm just getting tired of waiting. Ahhhh!!!

Sar, your HCG level has to be above 1,200 for anything to show up on an ultrasound. I wouldn't go crazy getting those u/s till you atleast get a positive test because they will never see anything anyway till your levels are much higher, when you are around 5.5 weeks pregnant, and you'd be getting a very dark line by then. Did she say your uterine lining was thicker or your cervix was closed or anything?


----------



## littlenic

sarah54 said:


> So I went and had my ultrasound done today, the technician said she didn't think I was preganent but it could just be too early to tell. Now it's back to the waiting game.
> 
> Hopefully my period will come soon or I'll find out I'm pregnant. I'm just getting tired of waiting. Ahhhh!!!

Oh no! How late are you now? xx


----------



## BrittanyR86

Hi! Sarah I see that you ended up getting pregnant according to your signature?? That's awesome. Were you pregnant that month that your period didn't show up again? 

I am currently 6 days late. My period is irregular but only by a few days, and when I stress out my period comes earlier, usually, not later. It's usually 26-28 days (sometimes 25, soemtimes 29, but usually between 26-28). I'm currently on CD 33 and still no AF in sight, and I don't feel her coming. 

I have tested three times with First Response Early Result three days in a row (including this morning) and they have all been super negative!

I have felt sick but mostly because of constipation (tmi I know sorry!) and I've had cramps come and go and still not even spotting. I don't have weight problems, I'm thin and fairly active, and I didn't think I had had any undue stress or anything. That's just why it makes me wonder why I'd be late like this when I never have had this before. 

I'm going to wait a little longer and stop testing and just wait to see if AF shows up. If not then I will get a blood test but I'm fairly convinced I'm not pregnant and it's a weird-cycle-issue. It just really messes with your head when you are having that speck of hope flare up in you and you are so happy and feel like you are floating on a cloud! :cloud9: Oh well, I will let you know what happens either way... I have to share it with somebody!! Lol.:cry:


----------



## SasaMojo

Hi All.. 

Looking at the dates on some of these posts, this is a bit of a late reply! 
First of all, thank god I am not the only one going through this. Right now I feel like I am going crazy! This is quite nice actually spilling it all out to a bunch of strangers (I can finally speak my mind)

Okay, at the moment I am 6 days late for my period. Was due to start on the 12th Feb 2011 and we are now on the 17th. No sign of anything whatsoever! I get really bad stomach cramps just like when i'm about to come on, but everytime i go dashing to the toilet, theres nothing there! 

I have had a hurrendous amount of sleep lately, I dont actually feel tired, but as soon as sit down and get myself comfy I have then landed in the wonderful world of nod. 

Normally I dont have a problem with all the sleeps stuff, but I think my boyfriend is worried im slowly turning into a boring old woman, with tea and biscuits, and a nice early night lol. 

Anyway, I did a pregnancy test on Friday and Monday. Both with first morning wee's, and they were clear blue tests (you can use them 4 days before period is due)

They both came out negative. Bit confusing. I am worried that I might be pregnant... or it could just be my worrying thats causing a late period. But would all the worrying seriously cause all these pains? Its like a phantom period. Strange. 

Any advice or help would be grately appreciated. 

Thanks Ladies :)


----------



## 2catsinFL

I dont know that there is any advice that will make you feel any better. I have heard some women getting BFP like 2-3 weeks after AF was due. And of course there are women that get BFP 5 days BEFORE AF is due. I am right with ya...8 days late with symptoms but nothing! The hardest part is not thinking about it....because it is ALLLL I can think about.

I guess the best advice is to get some pregnancy test, embrace the craziness...and welcome to the club, LOL 

-K


----------



## firstbaby9573

this is an extremely late post considering the dates I just wanted to know the outcomes if possible as I am in the same situation now!!!!!!!!!! thanks


----------

